# Rotary table Chuck mounting plate



## melsdad (Feb 2, 2014)

Started on this project today.  First I needed some T nuts for mounting.  Ended up with 7 of them out of this bar of 4142 material 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Trueing them up after the other end was squared up.


Drilled and tapped 1/2-13 thread


Now I need to make a chuck wrench.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 2, 2014)

For the chuck wrench I used a bar end of 1" S7 steel. Milling the square in the 5C collet block with a .250 radius endmill.



Cross hole drilled and reamed for .375 T handle.




Ran into height issues with the vise for the T handle locking set screw. So got the angle plate out.







The finished product.



sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 2, 2014)

Now I am able to clamp the chuck down to drill the mounting holes through it. First I had to get this beast of a table on the mill.




The chuck is sitting on blocks for drill clearance. Notice the layout marks I used to align things up. I only had 3 small areas to get these holesin in.


All clamped ready to indicate and  drill holes. Notice the bar in the chuck.  This is turned to nice slip fit of the center hole of the table. I put this in the table and then tightened the chuck and it centered itself.


After the chuck was clamped I extended the bar above the jaws to indicate center.



Holes are drilled and counterbored for 3/8-16 S.H.C.S 





That was all for today.  Tomorrow I will drill and tap the mounting plate to bolt the chuck to.



sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 2, 2014)

Good job so far.   Thats one big boy rotary table!   I like the radius end mill touch on the chuck key.   I chamfered an angle in that section on the lathe when making my key.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melsdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Made a little more progress on the plate. 3/8-16 holes are in that hold the chuck to the plate. 


I ran out of room in the z axis for the 4 holes that mount the plate to the rotary table. While it was in the chuck I center drilled the holes so I could locate them in the next operation. 

This may not be a ground breaking way to do things but this tool works well to get location of the holes then the part is clamped down. 



sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Next up is to drill and ream the 4 clamping holes. The use of the ream will make sense soon.





sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 5, 2014)

This is what I did to locate center of the table. I have another 2" dia pin with a slip fit to the table center hole that sits just below the surface. I used the same ream as the other 4 holes (.5005) to put a hole in the center of this pin to locate with.




Verify center of table. 




Next step is to make the plate with the offsets so I can mill the pockets for the clamping nuts. 



sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is the plate that will locate the pockets for the clamping nuts.



Center drilled holes for the locating pin.




The plate is located on center and squared to the table. There is a reference line on the plate not visible in the picture. 




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Next I located the mounting plate for the milling operation. This is why I reamed the holes so I could locate them accurately. The pin in the picture is a slip fit in the mounting plate and is centered in the center drilled hole. On this pin the part pivots to a location I have layed out that the o.d. of the mounting plate stops at. 




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 5, 2014)

This is .002 deep test cut to see how things look. All is o.k. so far. 




Roughing passes.




Finishing pass.




I decided to add a chamber to finish it off.




It resembles the print and that is all I had time for today. Tomorrow I plan to finish the other 3 pockets. 




Can't seem to get this picture right side up.... sorry!

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## RandyM (Feb 5, 2014)

Coming along very nicely, Brian. :thumbsup: I think you got a nice looking adapter. Good job!


----------



## melsdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Randy! This is the first I have ever used a rotary table. Most of my machining had been with CNC equipment. But I always enjoyed manual work when I had the opportunity. 

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the penny trick and the bar across the table. It took me a minute to figure out what it was on there for.

Is that tool made for camphoring? Do you just touch off the surface and run the table around? Where would one get them?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking good Brian. That Rotary Table is a monster.

 "Billy G"


----------



## melsdad (Feb 6, 2014)

This is a better picture of how the alignment pin works. 





sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 6, 2014)

All the pockets are finished.  Only a few more operations and it will be complete. Then I will get back to my rotary broach project. 



sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## RandyM (Feb 7, 2014)

Yup, that is a nice one. Three and four hole bolt patterns just don't play well with each other do they?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful work. I made mine from an old aluminum gear.

  "Billy G"


----------



## melsdad (Feb 7, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Yup, that is a nice one. Three and four hole bolt patterns just don't play well with each other do they?



No Randy they do not! What they make you do is double and triple check every step.


----------



## melsdad (Feb 7, 2014)

Today I clamped the plate to the table.  Indicated it true to the axis of the table. 






Then I milled the plate tru to the surface of the table. This Chuck has two bearing surfaces that are .032 difference in height. That is the reason for the two different surfaces. 




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 8, 2014)

You may have already noticed, but I decided to mill slots to the mounting holes to make it easier to mount on the table. 




Here is a better picture to explain the two depths I mentioned earlier.




Another thing I did was modify the chuck wrench I made. I just wasn't happy with it... to chunky feeling. Now I'm happy.




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 8, 2014)

I do believe this project is complete. I hope you guys enjoyed this short journey on an easy project. If these are the type of threads you would like to see on this forum I will continue to document projects this way.

If there is anything you would like to see done differently please don't hesitate to mention it here.

Here she is




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## RandyM (Feb 10, 2014)

melsdad said:


> If these are the type of threads you would like to see on this forum I will continue to document projects this way.



Absolutely, keep 'em coming. You do very nice work in the shop and posting.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 10, 2014)

Projects like this are what attracts members. Keep them coming. I didn't notice it before, now I see why two bolt holes are offset and two are in the middle.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 10, 2014)

Being more of a hobby guy, I must admit I thoroughly enjoyed this thread. Great job - I hope you post more as you go along.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 10, 2014)

beautiful work and I love all the set up shots, that stuff helps a lot! One newbie Q - why did you make the adapter plate so thick? Doesn't that reduce the working height above the chuck?


----------



## melsdad (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Yes mattthemuppet it is a little tall and I still may machine it down some. Especially since my rotary table is so big. It stands 5.300" off the mill table. I can probably remove .500 with no problem. All that I did was just clean up the piece of material that I got from the scrap bin.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------

